# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Nancy Mace (U.S. Senate, R-SC)

## CaseyJones

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Nancy Mace
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate, South Carolina
*Website:* http://nancymace.org/stand-with-nancy/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter | YouTube

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: South Carolina
District: N/A
Incumbent: Lindsey Graham (R-SC)
Other Primary Candidates: Lee Bright, Richard Cash, Nancy Mace
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Jay Stamper (D)
Cook PVI: R+8 (Solid Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: http://www.scribd.com/doc/167041028/...setta-Aug-2013
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Are these pros and cons specifically for liberty related items or just pros and cons in general?

- It's hard to tell her core compass and foundational principal.  In the Beck interview she was meandering and vague, she sounded very much like a minor league politician here.

- I think one weakness is her lack of political/speaking experience (not necessarily a bad thing, but still).

- I think her heart is in the right place, but she needs to sharpen her game and find her core principals from which everything else derives.

----------


## eduardo89

> Are these pros and cons specifically for liberty related items or just pros and cons in general?
> 
> - It's hard to tell her core compass and foundational principal.  In the Beck interview she was meandering and vague, she sounded very much like a minor league politician here.
> 
> - I think one weakness is her lack of political/speaking experience (not necessarily a bad thing, but still).
> 
> - I think her heart is in the right place, but she needs to sharpen her game and find her core principals from which everything else derives.


I agree on all points, and those are all points in which Lee Bright is a much better candidate.

----------


## Bryan

For reference, this is the Glenn Beck interview in question:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0jIHTX3yjM

----------


## MichaelDavis

Why is she considered a liberty candidate, again?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

From the Nancy Mace campaign website:




> Role of Government
> 
> We live in a different time. Gone are the days when politicians simply debated nuanced tax policy and worked to represent the interests of the “folks.” The national debate in recent years goes directly to the questions of whether we will remain a free republic or continue down the road that leads to servitude and diminished freedom. We have seen a barrage of attacks on our fourth amendment and second amendment rights, and I believe our first amendment including our religious liberty is in the crosshairs of the liberal progressives as well.
> 
> Our Founding Fathers created a constitution intended to be a guide for the decisions a government accountable to the people would make. The problem we face today, however, is that the government has overreached its boundaries into nearly every corner of our lives, and yet we are still not better off for it.
> 
> Today we have a federal government intruding in our families, churches and businesses. This is the definition of an oppressive government. With the IRS targeting conservative organizations, the NSA collecting our data, and journalists being investigated by the Justice Department, can we honestly tell ourselves that everything is all right?
> 
> The question facing voters this election is simple.
> ...

----------


## malkusm

Poll for overall rating will be added on Monday (10/28). OP will also be updated at that time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why is she considered a liberty candidate, again?


I believe it is because of her past association with Tom Davis.

She is a bit vague about where she stands on issues. She doesn't really put out a lot of information.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Has she been campaigning?

----------


## TaftFan

I hope this analogy isn't off base, but supporting Mace over Bright would be like supporting Johnson over Paul in the GOP primary. It doesn't mean she is bad, it means she is both less pure _a__nd_ less likely to win.

----------


## T.hill

> I hope this analogy isn't off base, but supporting Mace over Bright would be like supporting Johnson over Paul in the GOP primary. It doesn't mean she is bad, it means she is both less pure _a__nd_ less likely to win.


Its possible shes less likely to win, but thats debatable, her and bright both have their strengths and weaknesses. Nancy Mace has more name recognition in SC I believe and potential star power as a senator, Bright is more politically and legislatively experienced. Nancy has some troubles with public speaking, but she can improve on it gradually, shes been campaigning all over SC and Bright owns a failing small buisness and has personal finance problems, while Nancy owns a successful one. Both have fundraising capabilities, but overall I think Mace is the stronger candidate if she improves her public speaking.

However, I think they are both very 'pure' candidates.

----------


## malkusm

Poll is now open. Please vote within the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Some concerns:

- She has had some difficulty with interviews. May need some practice, especially if a debate is held.
- She is very light on taking stands, or putting out details. Leaves some questions.

----------


## angelatc

Yes, I would be more inclined to support Lee Bright.  He has a voting record that we can examine, and we already know he can win elections.  I do not dislike Nancy Mace, but like others have pointed out, she's a political novice.  It would be better for all of us if she would have run for a more local office first.

HOwever, it's really nice to have two candidates in this race.  I couldn't be more pleased.

----------


## compromise

2 stars as a candidate.

If considering purity alone, probably 4-5 stars.

----------


## eduardo89

3 stars, she's not ready for this race. Strictly compared with Graham, she's 11 out of 5 stars.

----------


## malkusm

Bump - another 3 days or so to vote in the poll

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Has she found her core compass?  To be a liberty candidate you need a spine of steel and know where your values come from.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It seems that Nancy refused to go on the record with the Republican Liberty Caucus.




> According to the RLC, the other Graham opponents declined to fill out surveys to go on the record about specific issues with the RLC (including Nancy Mace and Richard Cash).
> 
> Read more: http://benswann.com/breaking-the-rep...indsey-graham/
> Follow us: @BenSwann_ on Twitter

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It seems that Nancy refused to go on the record with the Republican Liberty Caucus.


That's not exactly going to inspire confidence or donations.

----------


## TaftFan

> It seems that Nancy refused to go on the record with the Republican Liberty Caucus.


I wish the forum would endorse Bright at this point. He stood with Ron Paul and has been crystal clear on the issues we care about for months on his Facebook page.

Not to mention he is a sitting State Senator.

----------


## mosquitobite

> It seems that Nancy refused to go on the record with the Republican Liberty Caucus.


Doesn't surprise me.

From the beginning my gut has said she is a neo-con plant.  Like Rubio.  Like Cruz.

If they can't have Lindsey, they want Nancy.

----------


## trey4sports

I remember hearing about Lee Bright when this was race was going on. IIRC he actually endorsed Ron Paul's bid in 2012. I was just looking at his Ballotpedia page and he came very close to winning a US House seat but lost in the runoff. That's one I wish we could do over... hopefully he'll re-enter public life and run again when our numbers are greater.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Well, she won.

----------

